# My boy Cash at 3yrs



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok I would like to know what you think of him..Thanks..


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous boy!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you ! Hes my love..


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Very solid gorgeous male, definitely reminds me of the pictures of the z PS dogs i've seen.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks hes almost a replica of Titus lol..


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'd love to have a dog with a lot of their lineage, Odin has Agar z PS on his mom's side but that's about it.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

What line is your boy is he the one in the avatar hes really cute!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you..


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

can anyone tell me if his conformation is correct? just to know...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

He looks to be a bit stretched in the rear but it could just be because the camera angle is off.

Nice bone, nice deep color, eyes could probably be a little darker, tail set looks good, looks to have a nice flowing topline, love his head!


----------

